#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Professionele studio in aanbouw

## dsd600

Beste medeforummers,

onlangs ben ik zijdelings betrokken geweest bij de bouw van een nieuwe studio door enkele bevriende techs. Hierbij heb ik veel bewondering gekregen voor hun oog voor detail en de aandacht die ze geven aan het _finetunen_ van de akoestiek van de verschillende ruimtes. Het geluid is in elke ruimte werkelijk ideaal voor opnamen. Voor geïnteresseerden, zie de foto's op  Themusicfarm

Als je het hele bouwproces wilt doorlopen, navigeer dan met je pijltoetsen naar links door de foto's heen. Daar zie je de foto's vanaf het allereerste begin. De foto's rechts tonen de meest recente klusactie.

Vrijdag 14 januari beginnen de eerste opnamen, maar in de toekomst zal er nog een grote opnameruimte (10x11 meter) worden gebouwd tussen de controlroom en de twee andere opnameruimtes. Deze zal voornamelijk gebruikt gaan worden voor opnames van koren, maar kan natuurlijk ook voor allerlei andere doeleinden gebruikt worden. Verder is de afwerking van de studio nog verre van voltooid, maar dat is ook een meerjarenproject. De studio moet nu eerst gaan draaien en dan kan er rustig verder gebouwd worden.

In combinatie hiermee vroeg ik me af: Hoe communiceren "jullie" vanuit je controlroom met de muzikanten? Wat voor microfoon(s) worden veel gebruikt? Ik dacht zelf aan microfoons in een broadcast model microfoonstatief (zoals in radiostudio's gebruikt wordt). Maar een condensator of een SM58 in de hand kan natuurlijk ook. Ik ben benieuwd.

Vriendelijke groet,
Daniël

----------


## Melvin Vermeer

Mooie foto's!

Zo'n beetje iedere studiomengtafel heeft een "Talkback" functie, hiermee kan de technicus met 1 druk op knop praten met de mensen in de opnameruimte.
Dit gebeurt vaak met een ingebouwd microfoontje in de tafel, het signaal wordt dan naar (bv.) de monitoruitgangen gestuurd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Is goed te zien dat er erg over nagedacht is, erg netjes allemaal.
Loopt er een full time fotograaf mee of zo? :Big Grin:

----------


## dsd600

@ MusicXtra:

Haha, nou de jongens die dit bedrijf runnen doen niet alleen opnames en live P.A./live registratie maar ook fotoshoots, videoclips en albumcovers, dus vandaar dat er veel foto's gemaakt worden :Wink:

----------


## admin

Erg fraai gedaan. Dit verdient een J&H Licht en Geluid Twitter berichtje :-)

J&H Licht en Geluid (jenhlichtgeluid) on Twitter

----------


## MusicXtra

@admin: Moet je wel nog ff een D achter 'waar' zetten. :Wink:

----------


## admin

Ik zag het............. helaas te laat.

----------


## tha_dj

Dit ziet er echt heel goed uit ! Is echt BIJNA overal aan gedacht ???

Meen alleen dat ik toch nog iets gevonden heb om lekker ff over te zeuren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Namelijk het gekorrelde plafond !!!

Begrijp dat het mierenneuken is, maar toch ! 

Nee serieus, optie voor in een toekomst of andere mensen die ook gaan zelfbouwen, kijk eens naar vloeibaar ( akoestisch behang ).
Zijn allemaal katoenen vezels ( korrels ) welke je met een soort lijm tegen je muur / plafond smeert om geluid te dempen / absorberen.
Spul werkt echt, en ga dit eerdaags ook bij mij in de keuken toepassen omdat deze zo hol klinkt.

----------


## dsd600

@ tha_dj:

Er is al in grote mate voorzien in andere dempende methoden, maar daarnaast zijn alle rooms gebouwd zonder rechte hoeken. Het dak ligt dus scheef op de ruimte, waardoor er geen staande golven ontstaan. Bovendien zorgt het paneel met de vier diffusors en de rockwoolpanelen voor genoeg demping.

@ admin:

Thanks :-)

----------


## tha_dj

Ja, het ontwerp is goed doordacht !!! Overhead deur open, en een wijds uitzicht tijdens de opnames. :Smile: 
Daarom kon ik eigenlijk ook alleen dit MIEREN neuk opmerkingetje maken  :Big Grin: 

Heb de foto's aandachtig bekeken, maar echt ALLES zit geisoleerd gemonteerd ( ventilator ), gipsplaten met kit ertussen, enz.......

Ken een bedrijfje hier uit de buurt die dit werk ook doet, maar die het lang NIET zo tot in de puntjes geisoleerd bouwt voor zowel contact als ander geluid.

Maar omdat ik dus VELE kennissen en vrienden heb in de stuc branche verbaasde ik mij er eigenlijk over dat het gewoon gekorreld was, i.p.v akoustisch behang. ( waar ik dus ook via hun op de hoogte van ben gebracht omdat ik en hun de keuken inderdaad hol vonden klinken ) :Cool:

----------


## dsd600

Okay, ik weet niet in hoeverre dat de zaak nog beïnvloed. Wat ik wel weet is dat de akoestiek van de ruimtes ideaal is voor opnemen :Smile:  En ik wil best geloven dat akoestisch behang nog beter zou werken dan dit spachtelwerk, maar misschien hebben ze het overwogen maar paste het niet binnen het budget. Ik kan het binnenkort wel eens vragen  :Wink:  De apparatuur is inmiddels ingebouwd, de studio wordt Cubase (Mac) based zonder fysieke mengtafel (heb ik me laten vertellen). Ik hoop dat de meest recente foto's binnenkort online komen.

----------


## NesCio01

ziet er allemaal idd behoorlijk doordacht uit ja
en ook de afwerking is gelikt (of gelakt?). Proficiat!

Ik ben nog wel benieuwd naar hoe de vloer erin ligt
of is opgehangen of,........

Verder is akoestiek een relatief begrip. Als je schrijft
dat de akoestiek erg goed is, ligt het maar net aan 
de referentiekaders, toch?

grtz

----------


## dsd600

@ Nescio01:

Daar heb je natuurlijk gelijk in, wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat de ruimtes allemaal "dood" klinken, dus voor opname (mijns inziens) ideaal. Alle galm en reverb die je eraan toe wilt voegen kun je zelf kiezen. Verder is voor de vloer gewoon laminaat gekozen volgens mij, of daar nog een speciale onderlaag onder zit weet ik niet. Wel weet ik dat alle ruimtes op houten frames staan en die houten frames staan op hun beurt weer op rubberen blokken. Is er een bepaalde veelgebruikte/volgens jou ideale manier om de vloer in een studio te plaatsen? Ik weet zelf niet zo heel veel van studiobouw, dus ik probeer maar zoveel mogelijk te leren van anderen :Wink:

----------


## dsd600

Er staan weer nieuwe foto's bij, onder andere van de installatie van de apparatuur en de opstelling voor de eerste opnames. Zie Themusicfarm

----------


## Michielbla

> @ Nescio01:
> <knip> Is er een bepaalde veelgebruikte/volgens jou ideale manier om de vloer in een studio te plaatsen? Ik weet zelf niet zo heel veel van studiobouw, dus ik probeer maar zoveel mogelijk te leren van anderen



Volgens mij wil je 'zwevend' zijn maar moet het zaakje ook massa hebben. Het moet een soort massaveersysteem worden met voldoende weerstand om het contactgeluid weg te filteren. Hiervoor hebben wij een schuimvloertje gelegd (datzelfde als waar ze bekistingen van maken) en hierop is (per ruimte) een circa 10 centimeter dikke betonnen vloer gestort. De aanliggende ruimte is ook door middel van een schuimstrook gescheiden. Het zijn dus losse betonnen vloerplaten. Op deze platen staan de wanden. Door het redelijk dikke beton heeft het geheel vrij veel massa en ik ben erg tevreden met het resultaat.

Tussen haakjes, hiermee wil ik niet zeggen dat andere methoden slechter zijn. Ik ben heel benieuwd naar andere mogelijkheden.

----------


## Hitvision

Mijn oriëntatie is een beetje zoek in deze. Ik zie prachtige ramen achter de roldeuren maar als ik de beginfoto's van de hal bekijk en nu het (eind) resultaat ben ik eigenlijk wel benieuwd welke ruimte waar zit. Dat is mij niet helemaal duidelijk. Zal wel met mij oriëntatievermogen zijn maar is er een plattegrond van de oude en de nieuwe situatie waarop te zien is welke ruimte nu precies waar zit. Zover ik het nu kan zien is er 1 losse controle ruimte en 2 'Studio's.

Ik ben dus wel benieuwd naar plattegrondjes.

Overigens niks dan positieve reacties van mijn kant. Wat een prachtige opbouw gezien de akoestische demping dmv materiaal, vorm en ontwerp. Erg leuk ook de ontwerpen van (zoals al eerder genoemd) de ventilatiekanalen in een woord KLASSE!. 

Prachtig werk. Zou er zomaar eens een kijkje willen gaan nemen. Grote complimenten iig.

----------

